
Ask HN: Does watching 2001: A Space Odyssey or Interstellar make you feel weird? - sidcool
I simply empty out.  Insignificance and a sense of puniness surround me.  It&#x27;s a weird feeling, can&#x27;t quite put in words.  I feel inconsequential and at the same time my mind gets thrilled by the greatness that humanity can achieve by conquering the vast cosmos.<p>The daily chores, bugs, programming languages, opinions, news etc. do not matter any more.  The hangover lasts for a few hours, but I feel like I was on an opioid trip (metaphorically, never tried myself).  It&#x27;s scary and beautiful at the same time.  I usually study Math or Physics after such hangover.<p>Just wanted to share the weirdness I feel right now.
======
zamalek
More people are starting to think like this. For me, it was Stargate. I'd call
it "intellectual evolution," if there were such a thing - we've moved past
survival of the fittest (even defy it with modern medicine) and so we have to
make progress such as this - else we'll naturally regress along the
evolutionary road.

> The daily chores, bugs, programming languages, opinions, news etc. do not
> matter any more

I've decided on moving toward coding in an area that serves a purpose
(eventually, as there's stuff to get out of the way first). Be it with SpaceX
or within clean energy.

~~~
sidcool
That's pretty cool. If only SpaceX hired me :) Or Tesla or SolarCity or NASA
or the ESA or the ISRO.

------
sebastianconcpt
A few movies left me with some feelings like this. I take it as a chance to
try to capture some insight and write it down. Regardless of movies I think is
healthy to periodically review life's important questions, but if a movie
triggered that, then it would be very welcomed. On the personal side, due to
the age at which Carl Sagan's Cosmos catch me, that was profoundly influential
and inspiring.

~~~
sidcool
Indeed, Carl's sublime and beautiful voice makes it hypnotic. I also liked
Neil Degrasse Tyson's remake of Cosmos. But nothing can beat the original one.

